# Search For a vessel in Florida has stopped



## wavedancer38 (Sep 11, 2009)

https://www.cnn.com/2021/01/01/us/florida-coast-guard-suspends-search/index.htmlFor a vessel in Florida has stopped.


----------



## The Big Cat (Jul 1, 2020)

Dead link.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

"
The Coast Guard did not identify any passengers, but about 20 people were thought to be aboard the lost 29-foot vessel. The boat was scheduled to arrive in Florida on Tuesday.

The boat, a Mako Cuddy Cabin vessel, is typically used for recreation. The Coast Guard has not ruled out the possibility that the boat was a smuggling vessel."

20 on a 29 footer....

Coast Guard suspends search for Florida-bound boat believed carrying 20 from Bahamas | Fox News

Coast Guard search for Florida-bound boat with about 20 people aboard suspended (msn.com)


----------

